# wifi sur iMac G4 tournesol sans airport ?



## carbalas (8 Août 2011)

bonjour je suis en possession d'un iMac G4 avec  514MB de RAM et je veux savoir si on peut mettre une antenne wifi usb comme celle du lien dessous 
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Inventel-UR...K_Computing_Networking_SM&hash=item3369fcf635

ou alors un genre de partage de connexion de pc(Windows 7) vers mon i Mac g4




Merci Carbalas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

Comme celle de ton lien, non, mais il en existe qui soient compatibles Mac comme celles ci.

Toutefois, d'expérience, ça n'est pas la panacée, et si tu as la possibilité de relier ton PC et ton Mac par un câble ethernet, ça serait sans doute plus efficace.

Cela dit, les G4, il y a un forum pour en parler, ils sont trop récents pour avoir leur place ici (ici, c'est tout ce qu'il y avait *avant* les G*3*). On déménage.


----------



## carbalas (9 Août 2011)

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse 


carbalas


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2011)

Tu peux aussi te tourner vers un Pont Ethernet / Wifi, qui chope le Wifi et le renvoie sur le port Ethernet de la machine.
Pas de drivers Usb, donc plus stable


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Tu peux aussi te tourner vers un Pont Ethernet / Wifi, qui chope le Wifi et le renvoie sur le port Ethernet de la machine.
> Pas de drivers Usb, donc plus stable



Oui, ou autre possibilité : les CPL, qui présentent l'avantage de fournir une meilleur bande passante que le WiFi !


----------



## CBi (10 Août 2011)

Autre possibilité: acheter une carte airport. On en trouve d'occase à des prix maintenant raisonnables, sur eBay par exemple.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2011)

Si achat d'une carte Airport qui se monte facilement sous le carte mémoire additionnelle dans le pied du Tounesol, faire attention au modèle de carte. Il y a eu deux versions et il faut la bonne car les prises sont différentes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Autre possibilité: acheter une carte airport. On en trouve d'occase à des prix maintenant raisonnables, sur eBay par exemple.





hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si achat d'une carte Airport qui se monte facilement sous le carte mémoire additionnelle dans le pied du Tounesol, faire attention au modèle de carte. Il y a eu deux versions et il faut la bonne car les prises sont différentes.



Et selon le Tournesol, il y a "deux versions" de logement de carte Airport aussi : les deux premières générations (tous les tournesols en USB1) utilisaient des cartes Airport (première génération) :




alors que ceux en USB2 (15 pouces 1 Ghz et 17 et 20 pouces 1,25 Ghz) utilisaient eux une carte Airport Extrême (seconde génération) :





EDIT : Rectif ; en fait, la 17 pouces à 1 Ghz (USB 1.1) utilisait aussi une Airport extrême, donc on a : 700 et 800 Mhz = Airport, et 1 Ghz et plus = Airport extrême


----------



## carbalas (12 Août 2011)

je crois que je vais acheter une carte airport extreme ou normale cela dépend de ma version mais bon merci pour tout mais j'ai essayer un partage de connexion pc vers mac, mais le mac ne détecte RIEN. Bizzare non , Bon merci si vous savez comment partager une  connexion de pc vers un mac exemple programme ,logiciel,etc prévenez moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2011)

carbalas a dit:


> si vous savez comment partager une  connexion de pc vers un mac exemple programme ,logiciel,etc prévenez moi



Alors, dans le détail, je ne sais pas (mais ça doit être dans les options "réseau" -> "Créer un réseau domestique ou de petite entreprise), mais comme logiciels, ça, je sais, il te faut Mac OS (sur le Mac) et Windows (sur le PC).


----------

